# Campegius Vitringa on the council of elders in Jewish cities



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 22, 2020)

Every Jewish city of any repute had its council, which sat in the chief synagogue of the city; and as in the Jewish polity, church and state were not only intimately united, but were, in fact, identical; this council had supreme authority in all matters, whether ecclesiastical or civil. Each council had its President or Patriarch. Its members were styled Presbyters, or Elders. …

For more, see Campegius Vitringa on the council of elders in Jewish cities.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 22, 2020)

N.B. Obviously, I do not agree that church and state were identical in the Old Testament.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

